# My Yard Haunt 2010



## hallloweenjerzeboy (Mar 3, 2009)

Most of the stuff is out by now so I made the video. I took it upside at times not thinking it would change the view of the video. I will take one that doesnt switch angles during it, but for now here is the one I just took.






Heres the Video without the upside down and rotated views. The lighting comes out better in the other video though.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

I LOVE the drinking skelly!! nice work. it might show up better if the liquid were a diff color or flurouscent, though.


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Looks like a fun haunt. Great job.


----------

